# G SCALE BRIDGES



## CROW1 (Jan 27, 2008)

The Bridges at this site seem to be great, anyone every buy from this site? Opinions on the bridges, thanks 

http://www.bridgemangscale.com/services.html


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, they do look nice! 
Minimal and practical. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

50 percent off International shipping orders seems ok caferacer


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have one that is double track made to my specs, works great no issues or problems. Made of Alum and is maintence free.

Good value!!


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

Verry Impressive. Many designs, lots of sizes, and quality material and workmanship.
John


----------

